# Registration of vehicle and auto insurance



## elpaso (Mar 10, 2009)

Isn't it possible to pre-register your vehicle on line, before crossing into Mexico? If so, I would like the site for doing this. Also, for the past several years I have been using Mexico Bob for my Mexico insurance. What other carriers should I be looking at? Thank you very much for replying. elpaso


----------



## Anonimo (Apr 8, 2012)

We are about to renew our auto insurance with Lewis and Lewis. It can be done online or over the phone. (Skype, in our case.)


----------



## elpaso (Mar 10, 2009)

Thank you Anonimo for replying. elpaso.


----------



## grotton (Apr 20, 2012)

If you are looking for travel auto insurance I saw you can buy iy online through Costco and print it. They are an agency for a Mexican company. Forget which one.


----------



## circle110 (Jul 20, 2009)

Here is the link to the page in the Banjercito website where you can process your temporary import "permiso" on line before arriving in Mexico:

https://www.banjercito.com.mx/registroVehiculos/opcionCaptura.do


----------



## elpaso (Mar 10, 2009)

Thank you very much circle110 for this information. Sincerely, elpaso.


----------

